# 22kt gold foil collectable stamp replicas



## NicShaydes

I am very interested in starting my own gold recovery project. I have dozens of cell phones, cards and memory sticks, and several old computers with all the internal components as well. I also have approx. 143 grams of 22kt gold foil collectable stamp replicas. The weight includes the foil front and paper backing. Being a beginner at this and having read multitudes of wonderfully informative posts and watched countless videos, I haven't found anyone reclaiming from anything likes these stamps or similiar. My questions are, "What would be the best processes to use for these stamps?" Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Be well,
Nic 
8)


----------



## jack_burton

If you can, post a few pictures as it would help us see what you are working with.


----------



## butcher

NicShaydes
"I also have approx. 143 grams of 22kt gold foil collectable stamp replicas. "

I am not sure what these are, but the word replica tell me that they are not gold, but they may be a foil that "looks like the real 22K gold foil" even if these were real gold foil stamps, I do not think they would make much gold at all, and if they were real selling them to people who collect these stamps seems to me a better Idea.

Many times I am wrong, so now you will have to do some research to prove my thinking here wrong.

Just the sound of these makes me think of the imitation gold foils or flakes on the market.

There are many types of fools gold when your mining.


----------



## NicShaydes

Certainly. Apologies for poor pics. Its my cellphone camera.

Be well,
Nic
8)


----------



## butcher

If they are gold a drop of nitric will not hurt them, if they are not 22k gold you will notice a big hole and green liquid if copper is involved.


----------



## jeneje

I would think the value would be in finding a collector, not processing them, just a though.
Ken


----------



## philddreamer

Gold replicas of stamps were not issued by the post office, but rather by private companies seeking to profit from the hobby of stamp collecting. They are not catalogued and their value is speculative in nature. I've seen these items sell for $1 to $5 each on ebay.

There's some information here:
http://www.usstampcollections.com/golden-replicas-gold-2/

Phil


----------



## NicShaydes

These were issued by Postal Commemorative Society. I have attempted to sell these on ebay and privately but never got any offers of even $1 per each. So I'm not really concerned with their collectability. I would like to add them to my scrap efforts. 

I have a new question too. The chemical costs seem to be rather high and the gold recovery seems to be very small. Is this really cost effective for any real profit? What are the margins like?

Be well,
Nic
8)


----------



## Claudie

It's called a hobby by many of us here, if that gives you any idea of the profits. :|


----------



## Geo

i scrapped about the same amount you showed in the bag. each is roughly about the same amount as you will find on a credit card or satellite receiver card.


----------



## NicShaydes

Does anyone have any idea what the rough amount of end product gold I might get from these? the gross weight is 143 grams right now. My math says thats over 5 oz. of raw materials. I would imagine the paper backing weighs more than the foil front. Is this even worth the effort? Could I just try to melt this stuff, burning off the paper?? Is that even a possiblity?

Be well,
Nic
8)


----------



## Geo

you can incinerate, but i would suggest that since the gold is so thin, you just go straight to hcl/cl. thats what i did. the solution will be a nice golden color because of the lack of base metal. filter paper and all rinsing well.


----------



## NicShaydes

Ok. Great. thanks for all the suggestions everyone. I will most likely have more questions as I explore this new "hobby". :lol:


----------



## patnor1011

Did you tested few of them with drop of nitric as it was suggested before?


----------

